

Iceland prepares for [possible] second, more devastating volcanic eruption - benpbenp
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/europe/article7070239.ece

======
kgrin
I was just there a few weeks ago, and the locals were expecting an eruption in
the not too distant future (months or years); they were talking about
evacuation plans, gathering points and such.

------
avar
The eruption is small now but that this could become serious isn't an
overstatement.

I can't recall the details now but I've reviewed the evacuation plan (but
can't find it now) used for the area.

Once Mýrdalsjökull starts erupting it's only a matter of hours before the
meltwater starts flooding across the lowlands. It'll be a glacial mudflow many
meters high initially and the water/mud should be at around 1 meter at
Hvolsvöllur ~40 kilometers away.

Earlier Hekla eruptions have caused global cooling for a few years. Wikipedia
has more information on it.

------
jokull
Hyperbole

~~~
arihelgason
Now, yes. But based on Hekla's history there's real danger.

